# 07' Stretched Brute



## ldaugh (Dec 17, 2010)

07' Stretched Brute Custom by G Strick and ldaugh


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

thats awesome :bigok:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sign me up! Only question, how does it perform in the mud?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

no more wheelies for u...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice! :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

can you post some larger pics?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, bigger pics please. That thing looks sick!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I seriously thought about doing this to mine. Then school took priority!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

What's the advantage to stretching the wheel base?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

For pit racing, thats really the only advantage. To keep the front end down.


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bigger pictures please! How much did you stretch it?


----------



## ldaugh (Dec 17, 2010)

We lengthened the frame 8". Have not tried it in the mud yet but hope to soon. Also hope to have larger pics posted before weekend over.


----------

